

The Most Important, Overlooked Statistic about NYC's Bike Sharing Program - avidas
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/05/30/nyc_citi_bike_zero_fatalities_in_new_york_city_bike_share_program_s_first.html

======
guiambros
Please don't editorialize titles. The original one describes the content
perfectly well: _" Not One Person Has Died on an NYC Bike-Share Bike"_

